# RIP my beautiful Russell Higgs Boson



## kiharris (Apr 8, 2015)

It is with unimaginable sadness to share that I have lost my soul baby to the dreaded hemangiosarcoma. 

My beautiful boy was only 3 and a half years old. He was very active, enjoying hikes and bike rides and swimming on a regular basis. Just Monday he went for a run with his 2 best friends and frolicked and played like normal. Tuesday he was fine, ate a normal meal, went on our normal evening walk. He vomited Wed. morning which was very unusual for him, but just figured he had eaten something (typical Golden chow hound) that did not agree with him. He vomited a couple more times over the next couple of hours and then when we went outside he was straining to defecate and ended up passing pure blood. I immediately loaded him up and headed to the vet. The entire ride over I kept thinking, ok he has a foreign body. They'll have to do surgery and it will be expensive but he'll be ok. Although I know that Goldens have a high risk of cancer, because of his young age, it never entered my mind. 

They took him back to do an ultrasound. Needless to say the shock of what I was told was beyond belief. My beautiful baby boy had a large tumor in his belly and several smaller throughout his abdominal cavity as well as fluid in his abdomen. I was given the option for surgery, or to take him to a specialist to see if there was anything that could be done, but the vet as well as another vet felt that due to the amount and size of the tumors, putting him through a surgery or chemo would just prolong the inevitable and his quality of life would be very poor. It was so very hard to make the decision to put him to sleep but I had to do what was right for him. 

I wonder if we missed something along the way. Russ has always had an issue with diarrhea. We tried so many different foods trying to find something that would help. At the end of October he started losing weight at an alarming rate, and the diarrhea would not stop. He was due for his yearly checkup so planned to address it with them at that visit. Overnight it seems Russ went from just losing weight to alarmingly skinny. We had an appointment for the end of the week, but woke up on a Wed and he could not stand up. We rushed him to the vet where they did x-rays and an ultrasound. There was nothing showing on any of the tests. We went home with meds and another change in diet. 

He seemed to improve over the next few weeks, slowly gaining weight back. He was always active and continued to be so. Never lost his appetite and in fact was always hungry. I really felt he was getting better. 

They looked at the x-rays from the end of October and even knowing what to look for they still saw no signs of this dreadful disease. How can this happen so quickly and in such a young boy?

I am just so so heartbroken. He was that special kinda dog that I think only comes along once in a lifetime. I live alone and my children are all grown and have moved away. My boyfriend and I did everything with Russell. He was the center of our world and every decision that we made involved him. I'll miss that special look he always provided that just said mom I love you.

My heart goes out to everyone that has experienced the sudden unimaginable loss due to this disease. I am not sure how I am going to get through this, but I keep reminding myself what a truly wonderful life he had. I just sooo wish I had more time with him.


----------



## PatriciaSeverson (Dec 6, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful expression on his face! My heart goes out to you. You were a good owner, and he felt your love, and you will always carry his with you.

Peace.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! I’m so very sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the sudden loss of your young boy Russell. He sure was handsome and it looks like you gave him such a wonderful and fun life.


I, too, lost one to the dreaded hemangiosarcoma. My girl was 10 so no longer a puppy but it was heartbreaking, nonetheless.


Again, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss....what a beautiful soul Russ was...may you continue to remember all the great times you had w Russ...RIP lil buddy..he was way too young...:crying:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our 5 year old boy to Cardiac Hemangio in July, so I understand what it's like to lose a young furbaby, although not as young as yours. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

This hurts to consider.

I am so sorry for your loss.

I will hug mine a little tighter tonight.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. It's unimaginable and terrifying to think he was only 3. Rest in peace sweet Russell.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss of your baby Russ. I've been through it and understand the pain and questions. He was so young. It's such a dreadful disease. Rest in peace baby Russell.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy, my heart goes out to you. 

Run free sweet boy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss. There never is enough time with these beautiful dogs but 3 is way too young. May his beautiful memories bring you some solace during this difficult time. Rest In Peace Sweet Russ.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful, sweet boy. We lost our 11 1/2 year old Great Pyrenees Wed. (the 5th) to liver disease and we hurt so bad. You are so right, that diease is horrible. Our first Pyr was great one day and the next morning couldn't get up. The unknown tumor had ruptured and nothing could be doen for that 7 year old blind, awesome boy. Then 2 yers later we lost our last golden, Sophie to it. Same thing, great one day, not getting up the next morning. No clue anythign was wrong with her other than her arthritis and she was gettitn Adaquan injections for it and was doing great. I totally understand how you are thinking, feeling, hurting. So many of us here have gone thru this.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so very sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

I feel so sad for you, your boy was such a beauty and had a wonderful life with you so hang on to the fact that he knew he was very much loved and showed you love in return. This awful disease knows no boundaries and can strike at any age, it's so very tragic and unfair. 
I lost my three malamutes three years running to ruptured abdo tumours and I didn't know until it happened that there was even anything wrong with them. They were 10, 11 and 12 years old so at least they'd lived a life but losing them in 2016, 2017 and again this year has been heartbreaking - I lost my whole pack so closely together, the pain of loss is so physical as well as emotional isn't it? 
I know what a shock it is to lose a seemingly healthy dog in an instant and my heart goes out to you. I hope you can take some peace in the wonderful life you gave to your beautiful boy and although his life was tragically short you know he knew true love. Wish I could give you a hug to help ease your pain for a few seconds but I know it takes much more than that to deal with the loss of a true friend. xx

Run forever young and free at the beautiful bridge sweet Russell. x


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Russell. I also lost my girl Abby this horrible disease, but 3 is just unimaginable. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## kiharris (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you all so very much for offering comfort and support during this horrible time. The sorrow comes in waves now, and his presence is everywhere. 
Russell was my second Golden Retriever, my first boy Cooper, died at a young age (7) from cancer as well. What a shame that these wonderful dogs are so susceptible to cancer. 
I can not imagine going through this again, but I also can not imagine not having a Golden to spoil and love. The joy they give to us while they are here is beyond measure. 
Thank you again. Your stories are heartbreaking, but the love we hall have for these babies is so evident in the words.
Run free my sweet sweet boy. I hope you're chasing tennis balls.......


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Russell. My heart breaks for you; so many of us have been where you are and know how horrible it is. Don't second guess the things that have happened; you gave your boy a wonderful life. My throughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Russell was a handsome Golden. You gave him a great life and you can rest assured that is why he loved so much. Many here have lost Goldens and we know the heartache and we all share your loss. His tag wails may be gone but the love he gave you, no one can ever take that from you.

R.I.P. Russell

dlm ny country


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. What a beautiful boy he was! It's never easy to lose a beloved golden, but especially difficult when it is sudden like this. Such a shock.

Sending you much love.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your terrible loss of your special boy, so young. I too have lost to that terrible disease. Russ was a beautiful boy and it looks like you gave him a great life. Be comforted with your beautiful memories. He will forever be in your heart.


----------

